# Best Liquid Eyeliner *drugstore*



## Kenzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone know of a good liquid eyeliner from a drug store? Don't have tons of money to blow on this item but I know there are some good cheap'ER ones out there. Hit me up!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 24, 2009)

drugstore liquid liners tend to be a bit flaky, it's best to get a gel liner which generally last longer and aren't a bad quality. l'oreal HIP are great and I think wet n wild do one too.


----------



## GillT (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the Revlon Colorstay liquid liner. I use that and my Shiseido eyeliner pen. I use the pen most days but for a thicker line the Revlon is great. The pen works better for me as everyday liner because it has to be super-thin since I don't have much lid space showing when my eyes are open. For most people the Revlon is just fine.


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybelline Stiletto liquid eyeliner is a great one! I've always steered away from liquid eyeliner and opted for gel/cream eyeliners instead. But this is the first liquid eyeliner that I really like and works for me.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 24, 2009)

Gosh Extreme Art Liner.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybelline Ultra Liner,I do use it sometimes in brown. I had that one and hated it. It flaked on me.


----------



## Kenzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks! I may try the HIP Gel liner...didn't realize they had that! THANKS all!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's odd how different things work for different people,everyone I knows brags on Aussie 3 minute miracle and it has never done a miracle on my locks I wasn't impressed with that either lol. It's funny, even people with similar skin types will have different things work or not work for them. Weird.


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Aug 25, 2009)

this is a marker sorta of thing, not so much a traditional liquid eyeliner. it is loreal voluminous eyeliner. it is perfect for people who may not be so great at lining the eyes (like me) i loveeee it. i think it was $8 or $9 dollars and it usually comes 2 to a pack. :]

http://media.jsonline.com/images/185...ting090107.jpg

^ picture of the eyeliner.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to like Almay's 16 hr liquid liner. Used it for years before I started with cream/gel liners. My favorite is WnW cream liner.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 25, 2009)

I see a lot of people love L'Oreal Lineur Intense Liner over on Youtube.






Never tried so I can't confirm if it is good. But for me the Hip Cream Liner was good, but as time went on it didn't perform like it did.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting bcreative. That was one of my favorite liquid eyeliners. The only problem for me was that it was a bit thick so you could never get a very thin line. I still recommend it bc it was very easy to use.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2009)

Colorstay is supposed to be real good.... I use the HIP colortruth but when i run out i'm trying that one...


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 25, 2009)

Wet N Wild Gel


----------



## Rita Baumann (Aug 27, 2009)

Revlon Colorstay is really nice - about 8 dollars. Only black and brown, though.

Prestige makes nice colors in liquid eyeliners, but they only stay put about 3 hours.

It's not "Drugstore" but the Sephora brand liquid eyeliners are not bad. Their prices are good too. At about $10 - it's pretty close to drug store prices.

The Kat Von D lasts longer and has a real brush. It's $16 - still not bad but not exactly drugstore.


----------



## Misty84 (Aug 28, 2009)

I love Kat Von D!


----------



## Bonita_x0 (Aug 28, 2009)

loreal lineur intense =D


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 29, 2009)

My friend just bought a liquid liner from the Kat Von D line in a sparkly black. She loves it, she has oily eyelids and she's been wearing it every day since she bought, raving how great it looks and how it doesn't budge.

I agree, it does look great



Luckily I can borrow it if I want to lol


----------



## 00alxandra00 (Aug 31, 2009)

revlon colourstay is best for me!



really easy to use and stays put all day!


----------



## Annelle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the last liquid liner I used before switching to gel and UD 24/7 was LineExact by CoverGirl: LineExact Liquid Liner :: COVERGIRL

My main beef is that it seemed to always dry out after about 3 months. It's been about a year and a half since I used it last though, so I honestly don't remember how well it stayed. I remember it applied beautifully until it would dry out -- it applies horribly when it's dried out. doesn't seem to matter the quantity of product left, either...I had one bottle dry out on me just after a couple of weeks (I'm assuming it was a bad bottle).

I want to say if I rubbed my eyes, there'd be like chunks that would flake off by the end of the day, but rubbing your eyes isn't a good habit if you've got eye makeup on anyway. It wasn't too expensive though, and it's small enough to fit in a purse for touching up if necessary.


----------



## vancitygurl (Sep 1, 2009)

I personally use Loreal Lineur Intense! It's awesome. The brush is thin though but watever it's liquid. U can clean up the mess with a bit of water and cotton swap! it's the only one I use. And u can buy it from walmart for $8!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see a lot of people love L'Oreal Lineur Intense Liner over on Youtube. 
http://a1468.g.akamai.net/f/1468/580...179727/300.JPG

Never tried so I can't confirm if it is good. But for me the Hip Cream Liner was good, but as time went on it didn't perform like it did.

This looks awesome, I think I'm going to try it!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 19, 2009)

Gosh Extreme Art eye liner.


----------



## esha (Dec 19, 2009)

relvon colorstay


----------



## Jinx (Dec 20, 2009)

Almay Liquid Liner.

Been using it for years and even if I try something different, I always end up back with Almay. It goes on nice, stays on until I take it off.

Almay Cosmetics and Skincare - Almay Liquid Liner.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see a lot of people love L'Oreal Lineur Intense Liner over on Youtube. 
http://a1468.g.akamai.net/f/1468/580...179727/300.JPG

Never tried so I can't confirm if it is good. But for me the Hip Cream Liner was good, but as time went on it didn't perform like it did.

Thanks so much I bought this today and love love love it!

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting bcreative. That was one of my favorite liquid eyeliners. The only problem for me was that it was a bit thick so you could never get a very thin line. I still recommend it bc it was very easy to use. You guys are awesome!

Originally Posted by *Bonita_x0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif loreal lineur intense =D Thanks!

Originally Posted by *vancitygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I personally use Loreal Lineur Intense! It's awesome. The brush is thin though but watever it's liquid. U can clean up the mess with a bit of water and cotton swap! it's the only one I use. And u can buy it from walmart for $8! Great recommendation!


----------



## nack.josef (Dec 22, 2009)

I think MAC BLACK Liquid Eyeliner is best suitable to you.You can try this.


----------



## sagarika (Dec 23, 2009)

I believe that Revlon liquid eyeliner is best till now i have used other.Sometimes i use the gel eyeliner and find okk,but most probably i prefer Revlon liquid eyeliner for its flexible use.Anyway thanks for your stuff.So let's a try.Don't be late.......


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Dec 29, 2009)

amazed how someones answered all the questions i have, can't wait to try the gel liner, was considering the liquid too, but this seems like a good option


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 29, 2009)

i know it is not liquid but the wet and wild gel liner is suposed tobe amazing and it is only 4 dollars


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know it is not liquid but the wet and wild gel liner is suposed tobe amazing and it is only 4 dollars I looked for this at Walmart but couldn't find it. Any ideas on other places?


----------



## inchesnfalling (Dec 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the last liquid liner I used before switching to gel and UD 24/7 was LineExact by CoverGirl: 
My main beef is that it seemed to always dry out after about 3 months. It's been about a year and a half since I used it last though, so I honestly don't remember how well it stayed. I remember it applied beautifully until it would dry out -- it applies horribly when it's dried out. doesn't seem to matter the quantity of product left, either...I had one bottle dry out on me just after a couple of weeks (I'm assuming it was a bad bottle).

I want to say if I rubbed my eyes, there'd be like chunks that would flake off by the end of the day, but rubbing your eyes isn't a good habit if you've got eye makeup on anyway. It wasn't too expensive though, and it's small enough to fit in a purse for touching up if necessary.

I think this is a great liquid eyeliner, but after drying out, you are out of luck. For me, I need somthing steady like CG's LineExact so I don't scribble all over the place




and that one works well...before it dries out. I have one in my makeup purse, for on the go.

I just don't keep it for long.


----------



## Luckiistar (Dec 29, 2009)

I love my black HIP creme liner. It stays on and on and is great for lining the water lines. It comes with a great little brush that is angled and easy to use. I even wear contacts and, even when I line my top and bottom water line, it never irritates me. One thing is, you never want to leave the top off, if you can help it. It will dry out fast.


----------

